# White vans in France



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We have seen on several occasions in France what appears to be a convoy of white vans all towing caravans. This happens quite often - the biggest was last year in Brittany when we passed a long line of 'em - no kidding, we counted more than 80, all nose to tail driving along the autoroute.
Last week I saw a similar convoy heading down the A83 near Nantes but only some 12 of them. Other times we have seen anything from just a few to maybe a couple of dozen. 
Does anyone know what they are doing, who are they, and WHY do they drive in convoy?

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

They are itinerant workers -we have a different name for them here and ours are not as itinerant as the French ones!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

And they always have their satellite dishes in the up position!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Several of the big municipal campsites offer places for the menfolk of the families in these convoys. They can often be found doing road work or small building work for the municipality-eg Chartres, Orleans, Dijon etc. 

We've talked to members of several groups in Spain, Portugual, Italy and France but still not managed to bring ourselves to ask the fascinating but cheeky question: how do you manage to afford brand-new vans, furniture, cars etc etc every year when you are basically doing small building work for a local authority ? We've been surprised how far afield some of them travel: we've met Scots in Orleans, Irish in Milan, French all over and Spanish in Dijon. Many spend the spring and summer months abroad and then back to their home country for the winter.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Then of course, there are the "other" white vans you seen in France! Usually parked in laybys on the outskirts of towns  

Never seen them in convoy though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Then of course, there are the "other" white vans you seen in France! Usually parked in laybys on the outskirts of towns
> 
> Never seen them in convoy though.


Yes...we spent the late afternoon and evening with a group of these ladies and their well-assorted children in a motorway sosta in Italy. They spent the afternoon home-schooling their children- after politely asking us if we had some paper- and then moved off into the adjacent lorry park in the late evening. I wonder how many European lorry drivers have children they know nothing about spread throughout Europe ? You do see the unhappy side of life as well when you motorhome.

G


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

When we were on a municipal campsite the gardiene told me they often rent out their homes in the south of France during the summer months. That is how they fund their vehicles and lifestyle. Sure beats working for a living. Incidently, the group that were on this site were extremely friendly and well behaved, the encampment was kept spotless during the time we were there!!

curlyboy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

javea said:


> And they always have their satellite dishes in the up position!


Yes they do!! I noticed that as well :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tonyt said:


> Then of course, there are the "other" white vans you seen in France! Usually parked in laybys on the outskirts of towns
> 
> Never seen them in convoy though.


I guess a convoy would be a gang drive :wink:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*white vans*

We were with our French friends and out for the day and saw several white vans parked in entrances to fields etc.I asked what they where doing there!he in his broken english said they are"ladies of the night"You understand!Yes I replied!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: white vans*



robrace said:


> We were with our French friends and out for the day and saw several white vans parked in entrances to fields etc.I asked what they where doing there!he in his broken english said they are"ladies of the night"You understand!Yes I replied!


Its the patio chairs that give them away!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

alhod said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Then of course, there are the "other" white vans you seen in France! Usually parked in laybys on the outskirts of towns
> ...


and if the first one crashed you would then have an almighty big gang bang  :lol: :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Chausson said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > tonyt said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

